# I'm thinking of getting a scooter



## In the Kitchen (Aug 26, 2008)

I am seriously thinking of getting a scooter.  Could someone tell me what brand of scooter they think would be best?  Considering I am not real young do you think someone elderly would be able to handle one?  Saw someone older than I am on scooter yesterday and piqued  my curiousity.  Do they all have gear shifts?  Would like a yellow one so people could see me coming.

Thanks for being serious and giving me your time.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 26, 2008)

dh got one and was not comortable.  i hope the person its for is short.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2008)

You should definitely test-drive a few to see how they feel and how well they handle.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm partial to Yamaha in the Japanese brands. Scooters are getting pretty hard to come by though, being sold beforethey hit the showroom floor. The place I got my ATV at hardly had any selection compared to what they had last year. 
And don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure you do not need to shift on a scooter, and they all have a place to carry small items, moreso than a motorcycle. And I can only hope that a cycle license is required for as many as I see on the road.  Good for putting around town. Bad on a highway or other 55 MPH road, unless the ones I see on highways (rarely) just can't keep up with traffic.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2008)

I LOVE mine, there I said it! lol. Where I come from EVERYBODY rides scooters(or mobile-ettes). I think they are fine for any age group.

I have  Baja and love it. Yamaha makes a great line of scooters, as does Honda, and Aprilla.

Be sure to check your local craigslist for deals on both new and used.

As for gears shifts, most are fully automatic twist and go with CVT style transmissions. most also have a push button style starter, so kicking it to start is only in case the battery is low.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> dh got one and was not comortable.  i hope the person its for is short.



depends on the make. I am 6ft2in and have NO space issues.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 26, 2008)

Aprilla was mentioned in an article USA Today had on scooters last week. They mentioned not being able to keep up with demand. Scooters are definitely the practical toy to have this year.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2008)

I average 90mpg and can cruise at 60-65mph, no worries. I mainly use it to get to and from the metro and run errands, but have gone into D.C. on a few occasions and have had no issues. And at $5.73 to fill up every two weeks, I love my gas bills!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 26, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I LOVE mine, there I said it! lol. Where I come from EVERYBODY rides scooters(or mobile-ettes). I think they are fine for any age group.
> 
> I have  Baja and love it. Yamaha makes a great line of scooters, as does Honda, and Aprilla.
> 
> ...



I KNEW you were the ONE!  Baja is what they all have here but again they tell me they don't make them anymore or they aren't available.  Therefore I go to this site who I trust more than my family!  (isn't that a quote hard to believe?)  do I need to shift?  All I want the thing for is in the city not on highway, motorcycles can go on highway.  I know I will have to go to school to get the license, but isn't it worth it?  TATT, aren't you cool without need of air conditioner?  I see these people with windows up and A/C going and someone rides by looking great without any need for it.  Me?  I got to roll my windows down regardless if I have A/C or not.  I just figure if I got to run to the store or church I can hop on the scooter.  

Thanks for all your comments will 'digest' them after I get through fixing this meal.  So happy I can count on all of you to not feel my thoughts are dumb!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 26, 2008)

The guy they bought their scooter from (Baja) are not completely honest but they really had no choice.  They wanted that brand  Only place here in town that handled it.  Just our luck!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I KNEW you were the ONE!  Baja is what they all have here but again they tell me they don't make them anymore or they aren't available.  Therefore I go to this site who I trust more than my family!  (isn't that a quote hard to believe?)  do I need to shift?  All I want the thing for is in the city not on highway, motorcycles can go on highway.  I know I will have to go to school to get the license, but isn't it worth it?  TATT, aren't you cool without need of air conditioner?  I see these people with windows up and A/C going and someone rides by looking great without any need for it.  Me?  I got to roll my windows down regardless if I have A/C or not.  I just figure if I got to run to the store or church I can hop on the scooter.
> 
> Thanks for all your comments will 'digest' them after I get through fixing this meal.  So happy I can count on all of you to not feel my thoughts are dumb!



lol, even on the hottest of days, I am good to go...until a stop light comes along, lol. Not to mention, it is a fun way to get a little sun!

So long as they are under 50cc, you do not need to register or insure...heck, you don't even need a drivers license, just a valid ID. Any thing over 50cc is classified as a motorcycle. I have my M class because I do have a proper bike that I cruise on, but the scooter is my daily driver.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 26, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I am seriously thinking of getting a scooter. Could someone tell me what brand of scooter they think would be best?


 
One brand nobody has mentioned so far is Vespa ... I had 3-4 friends that had them when I was a kid and they never seemed to have any problems with them. They are all over Europe ... this could be getting into the argument of which is better - Ford or Chevy. With the price of gas going up - people are looking to the European solution for cheap motorized transportation ... sales are up for all brands of scooters - thus supplies are down. If you really want one - you may have to settle for what you can get - or be willing to wait for several months to get a specific make/model. 



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Considering I am not real young do you think someone elderly would be able to handle one? Saw someone older than I am on scooter yesterday and piqued my curiousity.


 
It's not as much about your age as it is about you abilities/capabilities. If you have any problems with your balance, coordination, reaction times or reduced peripheral vision ... I wouldn't suggest one. There are some 3-wheel scooters what might help if you have minimal balance problems - Vespa makes one ... I'm sure other makers do too.



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Do they all have gear shifts?


 
Some are manual shift - some are automatic ... depends on make/model.



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Would like a yellow one so people could see me coming.


 
Again - depends on make/model ... or what you can negoatiate with the dealer about getting a custom color paint job (either from the factory or post-production).

*LICENSE TO DRIVE*: Don't know where you live - but I would check with your Department of Transportaion - Driver's License division to see what the requirements are for your state. Here in Texas - you have to pass a  driving test on your motorized bike even if it is below 50cc and you have a valid license for driving a car.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 26, 2008)

*options*

there are many electric bikes on the market now that look great. the most impessive i've found is the optibike. it costs the same as a small car but the beifits in the long run could outway the cost. plus it looks better.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 27, 2008)

sichuan dingdong said:


> there are many electric bikes on the market now that look great. the most impessive i've found is the optibike. it costs the same as a small car but the beifits in the long run could outway the cost. plus it looks better.


 
Well ... technically - it's a moped, not a scooter. And, it's a hybrid - not totally electric ... and it has a higher center of gravity than a scooter so while an older person might be able to handle a scooter they might not be able to handle this "gizmo".

But - it is "interesting". I probably would have really enjoyed one of these when I was younger and lived in Colorado.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 27, 2008)

its an electric bike.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 27, 2008)

It is a hybrid - read the info they have on the site you posted:

If the Optibike is electric, do you really get any exercise?

Yes. Because the Optibike is electric, riders actually get more exercise. How? Due to the integration of the Motorized Bottom Bracket (MBB) *the rider pedals as he/she normally would a regular bicycle*. The Optibike just adds about 20 mph to whatever the rider pedals, making cycling much more fun! Imagine having Lance Armstrong’s legs, that’s what the Optibike does. When riders are having fun, they want to ride longer, and get more exercise in the process.

It's a Moped (motorized pedal device). Not the same as a scooter.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 27, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I'm partial to Yamaha in the Japanese brands. Scooters are getting pretty hard to come by though, being sold beforethey hit the showroom floor. The place I got my ATV at hardly had any selection compared to what they had last year.
> And don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure you do not need to shift on a scooter, and they all have a place to carry small items, moreso than a motorcycle. And I can only hope that a cycle license is required for as many as I see on the road. Good for putting around town. Bad on a highway or other 55 MPH road, unless the ones I see on highways (rarely) just can't keep up with traffic.


 
I know at least here you don't need a cycle license for a scooter.... and I think that's a bad thing. With so many people driving them and not having really a clue as to how...... 
Oh dear I think I've said too much.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 27, 2008)

Tatt, can you send me a link to yours ?  DH would looooooove one to ride the subway in the am.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 27, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I am seriously thinking of getting a scooter.
> 
> Thanks for being serious and giving me your time.


 
Go For It!


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 27, 2008)

duno if i'd be so excited.  but the neighbors downstairs love dh's.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 27, 2008)

Puch - LOL


----------



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not so sure about mopeds or electric bikes.  As owner of several bicycles, and I do my share of commuting by bike whenever practical, if I were in the market for a scooter I'd get a true, dedicated scooter, and not ones with pedals.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. I would do it.

(What?!! The Harley boy is thinking "scooter.")

You bet, in fact I'm thinking of it *for myself*.

I'm thinking installing a rack (on something) and actually going to see clients on a vehicle that doesn't gulp gasoline.

There are some larger scooters, capable of doing highway speeds, where the entire seat lifts up for storage. My sharpening tools could be stored there out of the weather. I only do the eastern part of my home county and by UPS delivery.

Failing that, I was thinking of making the bike a Harley Sporyster. Now, I realize that to many of you a Sportster is a heavy bike. Trust me, I rode one last week. *To me, it's a scooter*.

Win, lose or draw, with gas prices rising, we should think about this.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 27, 2008)

A scooter ins't a bike.  a scooter can be easily folded up under your arm !


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> A scooter ins't a bike.  a scooter can be easily folded up under your arm !



I think you are referring to a different scooter MW.  The scooters here everyone is referring to are smaller motorcycle-ish type things.  They require gasoline to run, not pushing with one foot type power.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's a neat looking scooter..


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

That is awesome!!!  I want one!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

MostlyWater - I started a new thread for you so we would not hijack ITK's thread.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 27, 2008)

*Perfect!*

I've never seen one like that!  do you have any details or is this just shot you took one day?  I still want yellow one.  I've never seen one like that.  Really impressed me.  Glad I brought the up the subject.  Are you getting one roadfix?  Thanks for sharing this with us.  Now like Michael in FW said have to wait in line.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I've never seen one like that!  do you have any details or is this just shot you took one day?



There's some info here:

BMW Scooters - C1 Covered Scooters 125cc Motorscooter


----------



## luvs (Aug 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> That is awesome!!! I want one!


 

me, too!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 27, 2008)

back in the day the 60's ... I had a Lambretta scooter.  I also had a sidecar on it so my 2 sons could ride with me.


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

Whatever you do stay away from the Chinese made scooters they are impossible to get parts for. Trust me we tried, finally sold scooter  for next to nothing.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2008)

my son just got a scooter, I'll ask him.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2008)

Chef2337 said:


> Whatever you do stay away from the Chinese made scooters they are impossible to get parts for. Trust me we tried, finally sold scooter  for next to nothing.




hrmmmm...never had a problem here, and actually, on the world market, Chinese scooters are the most abundant...


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Chef2337 said:


> Whatever you do stay away from the Chinese made scooters they are impossible to get parts for. Trust me we tried, finally sold scooter for next to nothing.


 
I've heard some nightmare stories about the Chinese bikes like the dual sports or offroad models.  The brands using the Jongshen motors are the ones you want.  And true, they are hard to get parts for so make sure you ask the salesperson where to get replacement parts before you buy one.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 28, 2008)

The same goes for their tractors, hard to get parts for.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 28, 2008)

We love our scooters!  DH rides his to work everyday (excluding rain or snow) and I ride mine all summer until school starts again.  I strapped a basket to the back of mine (an old metal gym locker basket) so when I go to the store, I know if it fits in the grocery carry style basket, it will all fit between my basket and backpack.  

DH has a Yamaha Zuma and loves it.  It's a little bigger and heavier but he thinks that makes it a little more stable.  Mine is a Tank (not sure who makes it).  I like it but have had problems.

As has been suggested, find a good dealer and test drive a few to find the weight and size that is good for you.  If you want some extra help, find out if anyone is offering a motorcycle class near you, they might let you come for their practice day (here they have a day set aside for cones and the like outside for people to practice turning, stopping and starting).  

As far as the speed, scooters are not technically supposed to be on highways.  If the speed limit is 55, it is off limits to scooters.  At least that's the law here ... They can't get up to speed quickly enough and most are not even capable of reaching 55 due to a lower CC value (thus the reason for not needing a cycle or other special license).  Because you might not be able to find a yellow one you like, you can also look at getting an orange reflective vest.  They carry them at most running stores.  Even though mine is a bright, neon green, I wear a bright orange sweatshirt because they see me before they see my scooter.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 28, 2008)

motorcycle - Definitions from Dictionary.com

bike - Definitions from Dictionary.com

scooter - Definitions from Dictionary.com

I would never equate scooter, bike, and motorcycle.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 28, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> motorcycle - Definitions from Dictionary.com
> 
> bike - Definitions from Dictionary.com
> 
> ...


 
What????
Half the *bike*rs I know are *scooter* trash who ride *motorcycles*.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 28, 2008)

_My girlfriend just ordered herself a __Vespa_
_She's just gone through her second bout with breast cancer and told me that she's always wanted one and decided with this second cancer scare that she was going to order one. Her future husband ordered one for himself too, I hope she loves it. I want to scoot now too_.

_I'll take any one of __these_


----------



## Lynd (Aug 28, 2008)

A yellow scooter sounds like great fun!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> motorcycle - Definitions from Dictionary.com
> 
> bike - Definitions from Dictionary.com
> 
> ...




Good thing you don't work for the dictionary then...they seem to equate them, no problems.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 28, 2008)

The red scooter with the weather bubble is--duh--the ill fated C-1 from BMW.

I googled it after examining the C-1 on the rear panel and the BMW insignia up by the nose.

As nice as this little scooter truly is, it was a marketing failure. About 4,000 were sold in 2000, and fewer the next year.

*This scooter was never approved for use in the USA*.

But everything old is new again. Not only will people be looking for technology to save gas, it's obvious that existing platforms offer manufacturers the quickest time to "tool up."

A strange bit of history. Ralph "Sonny" Barger, president of the Hells Angels, helped produce a similar 3-wheeled scooter called "The Sparrow" many years ago. It died of the same fate, low sales numbers.

http://www.hightechscience.org/sparrow.htm


----------



## sattie (Aug 28, 2008)

ITK, I think this is a great idea.  I have considered one myself.  For me, it would be great for making those short errands.  Not feasible for me to drive to work tho... I would be dead in the first week!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 28, 2008)

The scooter roadfix suggests, is thinking of having a place for my dogs.  However, the family checked into it and found it to be DISCONTINUED DUE TO SEAT BELT PROBLEMS!  I would like to know if they aren't thinking of making them again since the gas problems have developed.  I just  think it is so perfect considering I do like to take the dogs out sometimes.  The weather would not be problem either.  I just really am happy to see something like this and now t he search for trying to buy one is going to be real challenge.  As long as you all like it, makes it more desirable. 

As far as the girl with breast cancer, I would give her anything she wanted.  Wanting a scooter is not out of the question.  Hope her husband goes along with it. One of the kids friends had mother pass away with breast cancer, now they found out the daughter has it two years later.  Planning on getting married in Oc tober.  What  a depressing time.  She doesn't want anyone to talk to her till results or final.


----------

